

My notes from the movie Startup.com - MrMcDowall
http://mcdowall.info/john/blog/2011/10/my-notes-from-the-movie-startup-com/

======
frou_dh
I remember there were a lot platitudes and bromance between the founders.
There was also a cringeworthy scene where the staff were dragged out to the
founder's childhood meditation spot in a forest.

Was the Tom fellow actually a programmer? I couldn't figure that out.

Quite a scary film!

~~~
MrMcDowall
Indeed... and then I read on Wikipedia that despite everything that happened
over the 'firing' and cash settlement, they went on to form another startup
together!

